

Did anyone apply to TechStars Summer 2011 program? - JoshKalkbrenner

Notices are sent out this evening. Did you apply?
======
JoshKalkbrenner
Here -- I created one: <http://www.chatzy.com/937035240686>

~~~
JoshKalkbrenner
9 People chatting now! Join us

------
mrwatkins83
We applied. Still waiting on the results to come down.

~~~
JoshKalkbrenner
GL! We should get them around 11 EST. Do you know of a discussion board for
TechStars applicants - like YC applicants created last round? Someone should
create one.

------
marcanthonyrosa
Check your emails now, you should have heard by now!

------
JoshKalkbrenner
David Cohen joined the chat!!

